# GmailFS

## ahubu

wow, check this out: somebody succeeded to mount his gmail account on linux. result: 1 gb of remote space. Respect!  :Smile: 

http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html

(hm, was on slashdot too) I just HAVE to try this lateron.

----------

## Cossins

Yeah, while it can't be too efficient (being written in Python in user-space), it is indeed a cool kind of proof-of-concept. I doubt it is suitable for production use, but maybe it could be one day (unless Google cuts it off, which would make sense server-load wise).

- Simon

----------

## Pythonhead

I bet Google will start shutting down accounts quickly since using gmail as storage is against their policy.

Heres an ebuild I wrote for libgmail if you want to check your gmail for new mail, download it etc:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62100

Check out the demos directory for scripts for pop3, smtp etcLast edited by Pythonhead on Sun Aug 29, 2004 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ahubu

yeah, they'll probably cut it off. I highly doubt they have enough free space to actually host 1gb of space for every user: they probably calculated some mean of space used by every user. This mean will be a lot higher when the space is this accessible, I guess.

----------

## ahubu

from gmail terms of use:

 *Quote:*   

> Accordingly, you agree that you will not copy, reproduce, alter, modify, or create derivative works from the Service.  You also agree that you will not use any robot, spider, other automated device, or manual process to monitor or copy any content from the Service

 

there you go  :Smile:  on the other hand, it states that you may use no manual process to monitor content from the service. Gee, reading your mail was never this tricky   :Shocked: 

----------

## viperlin

lol i'm still waiting for a decent working way of auto checking my gmail, gkrellm plugin would be nice

----------

## ahubu

offtopic@viperlin: maybe a gdesklet? I saw plenty at the website. And well, only one desklet won't kill your cpu  :Smile: 

----------

## Pythonhead

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> lol i'm still waiting for a decent working way of auto checking my gmail, gkrellm plugin would be nice

 

Install the ebuild I posted above and run the gmailpop3d.py script in the demo directory.

Some of the demos require dev-python/logging

EDIT: The gmailpop3d.py demo should also have "import logging" added to it.Last edited by Pythonhead on Wed Sep 08, 2004 4:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## viperlin

actually i've tried all the desklets, they either dont work or only ever check the account once, then crash....

the gnome applet doesnt appear in the status notification menu  :Smile: 

but anyway gmailfs is against the rules, but they must have seen it coming  :Smile: 

----------

## ahubu

yikes. Anyway I cannot  confirm that as I am still waiting for somebody to invite me to gmail. Heard on the forum that it is worth it. Makes me curious.

edit: thanks for every person who offered an account. I now have one, thank you. Not that it is so spectacular, but I am satisfied  :Smile: Last edited by ahubu on Fri Sep 10, 2004 10:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nilbus

The transfer rate for files is the same as your upload speed, but the

time per transaction is pretty high.  My modem's upload is capped at

40k/s.

It takes me 8.5 seconds to create an empty file with touch, and 2

seconds to delete it.  I got an effective rate of 22k/s uploading a 1

meg file, and 34k/s uploading a 35 meg file.  It took 35 seconds to

delete the 35 meg file.

Not very fast, but pretty cool anyway.

----------

## Squinky86

Please respect the policies you agreed to when signing up for gmail (more notes in bug #62100).

----------

## S. Traaken

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> Please respect the policies you agreed to when signing up for gmail

 

And while doing that, please ensure you don't play any DVDs on non-licensed hardware.

----------

## Zepp

neat but if it becomes a problem i am sure google will simply stop it from working  :Razz: 

----------

## Squinky86

 *S. Traaken wrote:*   

> And while doing that, please ensure you don't play any DVDs on non-licensed hardware.

 

I understand your point, but until we get word that Google will allow libgmail or gmailfs, I vote against it being included in portage. We not only want to maintain a professioinal image by respecting the Google company, but we also don't want to have users complain to us about cancelled accounts.

This is a stretch of this issue, but let's say for instance you could emerge Microsoft Office XP. If you were to do this and the Microsoft Corporation found out about it, then charged you a license fee to use the software you have installed and are using, Gentoo would not want to be held reliable for making that software available to you.

We are in no way responsible for what you chose to do with your computer, but please keep in mind that Gentoo does not support the breaking of licensed agreements.

----------

## ahubu

While I 99% agree with you squinky, can't help but think about all that p2p software that is in portage, which IS being used in more obscure ways than GMailFS is (yet). This is unprofessional in a way too. The license of those networks also state that users shouldn't trade illegal stuff, it still is done, is that a reason to ban the software? 

Arr, this thread is heading off the wall  :Smile: 

----------

## Squinky86

 *ahbuist wrote:*   

> The license of those networks also state that users shouldn't trade illegal stuff, it still is done, is that a reason to ban the software? 
> 
> Arr, this thread is heading off the wall 

 

Please provide a legal use for gmailfs. For p2p, I could really use some help from a competent programmer to help me implement my ideas on a p2p distfiles mirror. For gmailfs, what use does it have but to use the gmail service for an unintended purpose?

And no, this is not heading off-the-wall quite yet, there are some good points in here about professional courtesy and legal etiquite  :Wink: . Wow, a gentoo forums post talking about etiquite...you're right, this is off-the-wall!

----------

## ahubu

hmm, browse your attachments as a filesystem? That could be useful in a way. 

You could mail your important docs to yourself each day in an attachment, as a cronjob. Then, with GmailFS, you could erase the old mail. Nifty eh?  :Cool: 

The legal thing would just be a sort of tolerated existence of the system. Like softdrugs in the Netherlands  :Smile: 

Or, maybe the system could provide a way to POP3 your gmail account. This is just a guess, but I couldn't see any harm in that actually. That would seem to me something equal to the yahoo and hotmail webmail fetch things. I am just guessing now as I am not sure whether this can be done with this implementation.

----------

## viperlin

 *ahbuist wrote:*   

> hmm, browse your attachments as a filesystem? That could be useful in a way. 
> 
> You could mail your important docs to yourself each day in an attachment, as a cronjob. Then, with GmailFS, you could erase the old mail. Nifty eh? 
> 
> The legal thing would just be a sort of tolerated existence of the system. Like softdrugs in the Netherlands 
> ...

 

i think imap would be a much better way that pop3, and browsing attachments would be quite good as a directory i guess, hard to tell who sent it though..

----------

## Squinky86

 *ahbuist wrote:*   

> hmm, browse your attachments as a filesystem? That could be useful in a way. 
> 
> You could mail your important docs to yourself each day in an attachment, as a cronjob. Then, with GmailFS, you could erase the old mail. Nifty eh? 
> 
> The legal thing would just be a sort of tolerated existence of the system. Like softdrugs in the Netherlands 

 

And as I said before, using libgmail/gmailfs to do this would be breaking privacy policy, as libgmail must reformat the layout of this google service:

<from gmail policy>

* [You will not] Reformat or frame any portion of the web pages that are part of the Gmail Service

There is no legal way of using libgmail/gmailfs unless google comes out and tells you that they don't mind.

----------

## ahubu

yep, I know: that license is tight. That actaully means that gmail has to come up with some sort of imap/pop3 service, or it will be useless. At least for me. I already have 120gb of mailspace (my hdd). I actually never could understand why people don't use imap or pop3. Webmail is so passe.   :Wink: 

----------

## Arker

This abuse is why free services like Hotmail et al suck in the first place.

~djc

----------

## silentbob

As a proof of concept I think the gmailFS is fantastic. I don't really think it has any real practical value; I might give it a go for the geek / curiosity factor though!! I only signed up for the gmail account because it was available, I don't even use it for my primary email.

----------

## Carlo

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> there are some good points in here about professional courtesy and legal etiquite .

 

May be you should tell Google about it. Their legal terms are void in any EU court.

----------

## Zepp

 *ahbuist wrote:*   

> yep, I know: that license is tight. That actaully means that gmail has to come up with some sort of imap/pop3 service, or it will be useless. At least for me. I already have 120gb of mailspace (my hdd). I actually never could understand why people don't use imap or pop3. Webmail is so passe.  

 

I'd consider running a mail server, but don't know where to get a short redirection for one don't want some huge @something.something.net or whatever  :Razz:  and what happens if my computer isnt running when someone sends me a message?  :Razz: 

----------

## ahubu

well, consider taking a shell account at www.metawire.org

you can have a good mail address there (choose some domain name), plus shell+pop3 access to your account.

----------

## Zepp

hmmm neat site although I can't really think of a good reason for requesting sign up  :Sad:  damn forms hehe.

----------

## someguy

 *Quote:*   

> S. Traaken wrote:
> 
> And while doing that, please ensure you don't play any DVDs on non-licensed hardware.
> 
> I understand your point, but until we get word that Google will allow libgmail or gmailfs, I vote against it being included in portage. We not only want to maintain a professioinal image by respecting the Google company, but we also don't want to have users complain to us about cancelled accounts.
> ...

 

agreed

----------

## PacketCollision

I can't for the life of me get fuse-python to compile.  It keeps erroring out looking for fuse.h.  Can anyone tell me how they got around this?  (I got the tarball off of the site for gmailfs).

I finally got avfs working well, but the fuse-python glue just stumps me.  I did a "locate fuse.h" but couldn't find anything.  Google is unhelpful too.

Error below:

```

gcc -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -fPIC -I/usr/include/python2.3 -c _fusemodule.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.3/_fusemodule.o

_fusemodule.c:14:18: fuse.h: No such file or directory

_fusemodule.c:108: error: syntax error before "fuse_dirh_t"

_fusemodule.c: In function `getdir_add_entry':

_fusemodule.c:114: error: `w' undeclared (first use in this function)

_fusemodule.c:114: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

_fusemodule.c:114: error: for each function it appears in.)

_fusemodule.c:134: error: `dh' undeclared (first use in this function)

(and a bunch more errors like that)

```

EDIT: I may just be an idiot.  The ebuild of avfs is not the same as FUSE 1.3.  I'll keep people updated.

----------

## PacketCollision

Fuse-1.3 works, but avfs-0.9.3 doesn't.  I'll see about updating the ebuild, if I'm not too busy.  For now, you can just emerge avfs and then install fuse-1.3 manually.  The init scripts, etc. appear to work fine.

fuse-python bindings work fine with fuse-1.3 installed manually over avfs-0.9.3 ebuild.  So does gmailfs, although I agree with the devels that this is not something that should be used for anything other than a proof-of-concept.

----------

## Vanquirius

Never mind.

----------

## Trejkaz

GmailFS is kinda neat, but people are right in that it serves no real purpose.

But if you follow the links on the GmailFS site you end up at LibGmail:

http://libgmail.sourceforge.net/

It doesn't look impressive, but this thing ships with sample IMAP, POP3 and SMTP servers which all tunnel to Google... so you can use your normal mail client to view your Gmail account.  Or use sendmail to send mail through Gmail.  :Smile: 

That sounds like a genuine application to me.

Of course it still breaks Google's policy, but that's not the point when it comes to cool, is it?

----------

## OdinsDream

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

>  *S. Traaken wrote:*   And while doing that, please ensure you don't play any DVDs on non-licensed hardware. 
> 
> I understand your point, but until we get word that Google will allow libgmail or gmailfs, I vote against it being included in portage. We not only want to maintain a professioinal image by respecting the Google company, but we also don't want to have users complain to us about cancelled accounts.
> 
> This is a stretch of this issue, but let's say for instance you could emerge Microsoft Office XP. If you were to do this and the Microsoft Corporation found out about it, then charged you a license fee to use the software you have installed and are using, Gentoo would not want to be held reliable for making that software available to you.
> ...

 

I respect your position in this matter, but I fear that it may be a step down a slippery slope, so to speak, when Gentoo as an organization gets into the business of banning certain pieces of software from portage. I liken this to the role of ISPs as common carriers. When they take the first step to censor one type of material, as a company, they're open to many more litigation cases that ask the question "well, if you banned that, why didn't you ban this?"

Besides, as far as open source is concerned, I'm glad to be able to easily use portage to install the program in question if just to easily download all the source code and dependencies with one command. I'm not a proficient programmer, and I love to browse others' code to see their ideas at work. For me, that alone is reason to include as much software in portage as possible, questionable (dvdrip...transcode...mplayer...?) or not.

No doubt, the usage of the software may be questionable, but that is the matter at heart -- It is the usage that is questionable, not the software itself.

----------

## fleed

Wholeheartedly agree with Odins' comments. After all gentoo won't even be storing the code itself, just the instructions on how to get that code and put it into an executable. 

Censorship sucks!

----------

## Squinky86

 *OdinsDream wrote:*   

> No doubt, the usage of the software may be questionable, but that is the matter at heart -- It is the usage that is questionable, not the software itself.

 

Here is where you are not drawing the difference you need to- the software itself is questionable in that using it in ANY way violates the agrement you made with google. I am not censoring anything, I'm keeping things in a legal, respectable view. You may still install the software with the ebuilds in bugzilla- I have no control over that, but I personally refuse to provide you with software that is illegal in every case of its usage.  It's not only the usage that's illegal, it's the software itself, in that any derivations from it must break your agrement to Google.

That is really the only comment you made that I disagree with, and it is the cause for its non-inclusion in portage (yet). If someone could get Google to say that using this software is allowed (trust me, I've tried, and they don't give me a response), I will gladly be the one to maintain it in portage, as I like this software.

----------

## Squinky86

I do see where you're coming from on the issue of wanting to see the source code, but you can do that better without portage (no offense, I love portage).

Another example similar to one already said, if the source code for Half-Life 2 were to mysteriously be leaked onto the internet, and someone were to write an ebuild for its inclusion in portage, would it then be ethical to include that ebuild in the official portage tree? What about Microsoft Office?  Better yet, the source code for all of Microsoft Windows.

If you are to create a program off of libgmail and edit the library so it does not break the law every time it is used and further infringe on Google's property (which they also have a right to), I'd be happy to maintain it in portage.

----------

## SeJo

I have to agree with squinky86, this is a package that cannot be used unless for illegal purposes. 

(illegal as in infringing the licence. 

I would not really feel happy about it being in portage...

SeJo

----------

## seemant

For what it's worth, I have contacted Google, and sought advice.  I'm trying to get one of them on the telephone, will update here when I know more.

----------

## OdinsDream

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> I do see where you're coming from on the issue of wanting to see the source code, but you can do that better without portage (no offense, I love portage).
> 
> Another example similar to one already said, if the source code for Half-Life 2 were to mysteriously be leaked onto the internet, and someone were to write an ebuild for its inclusion in portage, would it then be ethical to include that ebuild in the official portage tree? What about Microsoft Office?  Better yet, the source code for all of Microsoft Windows.
> 
> If you are to create a program off of libgmail and edit the library so it does not break the law every time it is used and further infringe on Google's property (which they also have a right to), I'd be happy to maintain it in portage.

 

I fail to understand what could be easier than emerge -f <packagename> to gather up all the code related to the software I'm interested in. Of course for such a simplistic example, this is easily done by visiting the website, but my argument is meant to be more general, in that I appreciate the ease with which portage lets me download not only the software in question, but any dependencies it has for my system. You must agree this is much simpler than hunting down, say, libgmail and other items if I don't already have them.

Of course there is a legal use for gmailfs -- Reading The Code.

Your Halflife/Office metaphor is flawed because of the license these software products are released under. That license specifically disallows the particular use of the code that I'm interested in, namely, the freedom to explore it, to understand it, and to better my own life with it if I so choose. It is plainly obvious that redistribution of halflife or microsoft office products violates the distribution license that you receive with those products. This issue is about the potential for the software in question (which has a liberal distribution license itself) to violate a third party contract/agreement in some cases.

Allowing this software to be included in portage is not a slippery slope towards including office. The distribution licenses are entirely different.

Also, a word about the legality of this...  I wouldn't be so quick to assume that "violates TOS" immediately equates to "is illegal."

With all due respect, Gentoo users are a very diverse bunch, especially geographically. The laws of one nation, state, or locale are not necessarily the laws of another.

For example, if software were offered in Portage that, for instance, violated my computer manufacturer's warranty. I can't think of a good example. Maybe something that messes up a CDROM drive, like the recent Mandrake incident. For the purposes of the argument, it doesn't matter. Assume that such software were included in portage (and, as rightly stated above, this is really a misnomer. software is not included in portage, instructions on installing it Are, however, a'la distributing decss instructions in light of decss itself.)

Were it included, it clearly would only violate warranties in such states (assuming U.S., here...) where such limited warranties were even valid in the first place.

You see, when you start to take the word of a company (i.e., the google TOS) and try to enforce it yourself, it just brings in a whole host of problems. Let google enforce its TOS with its own customers. Gentoo is not privy to the contract (if that's even a good word for it) that these customers share with Google the company.

The fact that particular usage of GmailFS may violate google's TOS in the cases where such TOS were enforceable alone isn't enough of a reason for me to condone banning distribution of the installation instructions provided by portage or a portage-like system.

Reading the source code is a highly valuable use of this and other open-source software.

If we were to remove all software from portage that any company (think SCO) believes infringes on their rights, we'd be in a very sad place indeed. This is why we have courts, to settle thees kinds of claims. I completely respect your opinion in this matter, and I hope you don't take anything I've said as a personal attack, I'd hate to be misunderstood.

----------

## Squinky86

 *OdinsDream wrote:*   

> I fail to understand what could be easier than emerge -f <packagename> to gather up all the code related to the software I'm interested in.

 

I do agree with this.

 *Quote:*   

> Of course there is a legal use for gmailfs -- Reading The Code.

 

That's like saying you want to buy drugs just to see what chemical compounds their made of.

 *Quote:*   

> Your Halflife/Office metaphor is flawed because of the license these software products are released under. That license specifically disallows the particular use of the code that I'm interested in, namely, the freedom to explore it, to understand it, and to better my own life with it if I so choose. It is plainly obvious that redistribution of halflife or microsoft office products violates the distribution license that you receive with those products. This issue is about the potential for the software in question (which has a liberal distribution license itself) to violate a third party contract/agreement in some cases.

 

Again, you are incorrect. This code violates the third party license in all cases. Given, looking at the code to see how it works is one thing, but to make it installable and working in portage is another.  The only legal way to include this package in portage is to have it with blank src_compile and so it only fetches the code for you. Think of the bug reports rolling in- "libgmail just installs a bunch of source code files! Where's my gmail? Gentoo suxorz!" This makes it implausible and quite unnecessary to even think of including a blank ebuild.

 *Quote:*   

> Allowing this software to be included in portage is not a slippery slope towards including office. The distribution licenses are entirely different.

 

I didn't say it was, I said it was similar to that. I don't like your previous examples of using dvd ripping tools or mplayer. It is assumed you own the data you're wanting to view/copy. In the case of libgmail, google owns what you do with your service. It's a question of ownership in this case- google owns their servers and dictates what is done with them. You may own data that's on their servers, but you do not own the rights of how they are freely letting you utilize their servers. They are providing a free service here and they are free to dictate how it is being used. If they say 'you may not reformat the page', I will not provide you with software that lets you reformat the page.

 *Quote:*   

> Also, a word about the legality of this...  I wouldn't be so quick to assume that "violates TOS" immediately equates to "is illegal."

 

This agreement is understood and signed by you and you swore to bind by it when using their service. Hence, it is illegal to lie under an implied usage contract in any circumstances.

 *Quote:*   

> For example, if software were offered in Portage that, for instance, violated my computer manufacturer's warranty. I can't think of a good example. Maybe something that messes up a CDROM drive, like the recent Mandrake incident. For the purposes of the argument, it doesn't matter. Assume that such software were included in portage (and, as rightly stated above, this is really a misnomer. software is not included in portage, instructions on installing it Are, however, a'la distributing decss instructions in light of decss itself.)
> 
> Were it included, it clearly would only violate warranties in such states (assuming U.S., here...) where such limited warranties were even valid in the first place.
> 
> You see, when you start to take the word of a company (i.e., the google TOS) and try to enforce it yourself, it just brings in a whole host of problems. Let google enforce its TOS with its own customers. Gentoo is not privy to the contract (if that's even a good word for it) that these customers share with Google the company.

 

Again, you assume the term of service you are bound to is only valid under certain conditions when it is, in fact, true and valid under all users of its service.

 *Quote:*   

> The fact that particular usage of GmailFS may violate google's TOS in the cases where such TOS were enforceable alone isn't enough of a reason for me to condone banning distribution of the installation instructions provided by portage or a portage-like system.

 

That's like stealing all my money and moving to China.  Just because I can't enforce your theft of my property, you're still a thief. The TOS is an agreement that you MUST sign and agree to BEFORE signing up to their service. As such, you are bound by it.

 *Quote:*   

> Reading the source code is a highly valuable use of this and other open-source software.

 

Answered above about bug reports about Gentoo suxoring and how that would require blank instruction sets in the ebuilds.

 *Quote:*   

> If we were to remove all software from portage that any company (think SCO) believes infringes on their rights, we'd be in a very sad place indeed. This is why we have courts, to settle thees kinds of claims. I completely respect your opinion in this matter, and I hope you don't take anything I've said as a personal attack, I'd hate to be misunderstood.

 

Google is providing a free service. Your use of their services in an unlawful, illegal, unethical, violating way is a theft of their service. If SCO were to go to court and prove that all linux users owed them a trillion dollars, and the court system made me pay, I would probably no longer be a Gentoo developer. So be it, that's the way things work. I will not, however, make installation instructions of a program available to you via the portage system until the owner of the service you will be utilizing says that it's ok to violate the agreement you previously were bound to. It is theft in any usage of this program, and as such, installation instructions for it will not be available unless the third party this affects says it's ok.

Please wait for Seemant to contact his friends at Google.

----------

## OdinsDream

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> That's like saying you want to buy drugs just to see what chemical compounds their made of.
> 
> 

 

Let's keep in mind what we're taking about here, and try to not equate it with drugs, killing babies, or other things that are on completely different moral scales than toying with an email service. The very nature of open-source software relies on peer review of code.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Again, you are incorrect. This code violates the third party license in all cases.

 

Rather, "the use of this code to access gmail may violate the third party license."

It's a significant difference, that the use of the code specifically to access gmail may violate the TOS, not the possession of the code, or installing the code, or looking at the code. These are all uses of the code.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This agreement is understood and signed by you and you swore to bind by it when using their service. Hence, it is illegal to lie under an implied usage contract in any circumstances.

 

Without getting too deep into this, I'm sure you concede that there are literally thousands of instances of contracts with unenforceable terms, contracts whose terms are in dispute. This isn't even my point with the analogy to warranties whose terms vary by state.

 *Quote:*   

> Again, you assume the term of service you are bound to is only valid under certain conditions when it is, in fact, true and valid under all users of its service.

 

My point with the analogy is that some states have very clear rules regarding what private entities can and cannot agree to with their customers. Many states disallow limited warranties, yet, in my example, you'd be "violating" these warranties in some cases (i.e., residing in a state that does not restrict warranties). My overall argument in this case is that Gentoo is a geograhically diverse project, and to try to apply the law of one land will lead to the application of laws in another. I am not advocating  a "piracy in international waters" theory, here.

I'm concerned that Gentoo's currently neutral position, like that of common carriers, is in danger of quickly eroding. No doubt the opinions of those involved (as evidenced by the thread) will widely vary, but it is my sincere hope that these arguments remain isolated from the technical and operational side of things. Are we to build a software blacklist? Why not a whitelist? Is this really something developers should have to concern themselves with?

These are all questions that are easily avoided by allowing the concerned parties (Google the company and its customers) to sort out these things by themselves, through well-established channels (i.e., courts).

 *Quote:*   

> That's like stealing all my money and moving to China.  Just because I can't enforce your theft of my property, you're still a thief. The TOS is an agreement that you MUST sign and agree to BEFORE signing up to their service. As such, you are bound by it.

 

My example is much more realistic. Neighboring states literally do have different levels of respect for private contracts and warranties. This is not a myth, nor is it something akin to stealing if I buy an item in one state and return it in another for a full refund, despite not being privy to it in my home state.

 *Quote:*   

> Google is providing a free service. Your use of their services in an unlawful, illegal, unethical, violating way is a theft of their service. If SCO were to go to court and prove that all linux users owed them a trillion dollars, and the court system made me pay, I would probably no longer be a Gentoo developer. So be it, that's the way things work. I will not, however, make installation instructions of a program available to you via the portage system until the owner of the service you will be utilizing says that it's ok to violate the agreement you previously were bound to. It is theft in any usage of this program, and as such, installation instructions for it will not be available unless the third party this affects says it's ok.
> 
> Please wait for Seemant to contact his friends at Google.

 

Again, my very point is that taking such a narrow look at this, treating things on a case-by-case basis is both more work for developers and much more of a legal liability when someone comes asking "Why did you ban this one and not this one?"

The case may be clear-cut for you in regard to this particular piece of software, but just a slightly more complex matter would be infinitely more difficult to talk through. There already exist proper channels to handle this, and I truly do not agree that all use of this software is illegal, or in violation of anyone's TOS. Reading the software is just as much a "usage" as running the software. Courts agree.

----------

## Squinky86

Thorughout your message, you assume that use of this software may break your license agreement with Google. In fact, it breaks it in every case. End of story. I know this isn't similar in morals, but who is defining morals here: providing an install script for software that is illegal for you to use in every case of its existence and not expecting you to use it is like providing illegal drugs and expecting you not to use them. We can't inforce you not installing the software- then that'd be censorship and we'll have to hang some skript kiddies in #gentoo as a sacrifice to atone for such a sin!

If we're to throw out this license agreement you signed up for, we could also throw out just any license agreement. This is not a case-by-case basis, it is a "the agreement you agreeingly agreed to is violated" case. End of story.

Gentoo will now and forever remain for your rights to free software. I don't know if I speak for all the devs, but you heard Seemant- we're working to get you this software. We don't want people coming to us and complaining about how Gentoo is evil because Google took away their gmail accoutns when they broke the license agreement. There are a lot of issues that need cleaned up before this package can be included into portage, and all of them may be avoided by someone from Google saying, "Go ahead." That's all it takes, and when you get that, you'll have your official ebuild.

----------

## OdinsDream

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> Thorughout your message, you assume that use of this software may break your license agreement with Google. In fact, it breaks it in every case. End of story.
> 
> ...

 

Why do you disagree that reading the source code of a program is a use of the program? This is clearly defined in courts around the world, just as reselling a book is as much a use as reading it, so goes it with code, which has always been regarded a creative work. This is especially relevant in terms of open-source software, where unlike closed-source environments, reading the source code is an expected use, and I'd venture to say, an essential use.

These programs are not just tools written to serve a particular function in a particular market, as with closed-source programs, but are tools written to share not only their purpose but their style with others in the community.

This is especially relevant in this case, where the function is a non-standard, unexpectedly creative use of a service. I understand your point that using the software to access Gmail violates the Gmail TOS, but surely you admit that reading the source code is just as much me "using" the code as anything else?

What I find so dangerous about allowing a company to dictate the progress of the Gentoo project is the fact that companies are not the law, they do not write the law. This is a private contract we're talking about, and no amount of talk can change the fact that Gentoo is not a party to that contract.

Let's just say I have a company, and I start complaining about dozens of projects in portage, that they in some way violate TOS agreements I hold with my linux customers. Am I in any way within my rights to expect Gentoo (and any other package-based distros) to remove these "questionable" software from their lists? Of course not! Even this example is flawed, since Google has -Yet To Complain- about GmailFS to Gentoo.

It is preposterous to hold off on progress waiting for the permission of a private company.

I would be within my rights to complain with my customers, who are the only other parties to the TOS agreement, but not with third-parties like ISPs over whose channels the software was distributed. That wouldn't make any sense; those are uninvolved third parties. I could go to a court and get an injunction to stop the distribution of the software, which rightly involves the judicial system so that I'm not dictating private business without oversight.

Key Points: Reading The Code Is Using The Code. Gentoo is a disinterested, third-party common carrier, and risks losing that status and opening itself up for future senseless litigation.

----------

## Squinky86

I like reading the sourc code; that is legal and I wouldn't be against distributing source code. You however requested "installation instructions" which is what portage is meant for.

 *The Gmail Team wrote:*   

> Hello Jon,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> 
> Google does not endorse third party applications meant to interact with
> ...

 

Gentoo will not support libgmail as per Google's request. You can, however, use BMG or an ebuild in bugzilla if you're really that desperate.

----------

## Pythonhead

 *The Gmail Team wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Google does not endorse third party applications meant to interact with
> 
> Gmail. Please also note that we do not provide support for such
> ...

 

I wonder why they didn't just say "No. Third party applications are not allowed". That sounds like they are saying its ok but they won't offer support.

----------

## OdinsDream

 *Pythonhead wrote:*   

>  *The Gmail Team wrote:*   
> 
> Google does not endorse third party applications meant to interact with
> 
> Gmail. Please also note that we do not provide support for such
> ...

 

These kinds of agreements are funny things, which is exactly why they shouldn't be allowed to dictate private projects like Gentoo. From the TOS:

 *Quote:*   

> You also agree that you will not use any robot, spider, other automated device, or manual process to monitor or copy any content from the Service.

 

Interesting. Manual process? Like, say, using a web-browser to check your email? See, these things are not written for the good of society, or for the good of users. They're written to prevent costly litigation and push out any competition whatsoever through bullying tactics.

----------

## fleed

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> I like reading the sourc code; that is legal and I wouldn't be against distributing source code. You however requested "installation instructions" which is what portage is meant for.
> 
>  *The Gmail Team wrote:*   Hello Jon,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> ...

 

To me the above would be a go ahead to use libgmail, without google's endorsement or support (obviously, duh!). Dunno how it can be interpreted as "No, you cannot use it"? At worse it leaves things as they were before (i.e., just the incongruent wording of the t&c), at best they're giving the go ahead!!!

----------

## Squinky86

I agree, it was a very funny answer, and I had to read it 3 times before I understood most of it. While they say they aren't going to support it (duh), "Google does not endorse third party applications meant to interact with

Gmail....refer to the Gmail Program Policies by

visiting: http://gmail.google.com/gmail/help/program_policies.html."

That's what got me. Assuming "endorse" means "to give approval of", I took this as meaning they don't approve of my request for freely distributing it via portage.

----------

## Squinky86

Google does not support this in any way, but they don't care if you use it, so libgmail now in portage  :Wink: ! Hopefully the demos will be working correctly, too.

----------

## fleed

Excellent!!! Thanks Squinky86!

----------

## snuffer

From Dictionary.com search of endorse  *Quote:*   

>  To give approval of or support to, especially by public statement; sanction: endorse a political candidate. See Synonyms at approve.

 

----------

## Rainmaker

Sorry for intruding on this legal discussion, but is AVFS in portage too? I can't seem to find it. 

I don't mind building it manually, but it's so easy keeping it up-to-date  :Razz: 

----------

## Pythonhead

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Sorry for intruding on this legal discussion, but is AVFS in portage too? I can't seem to find it. 
> 
> 

 

How dare you. My lawyer will be in contact with you soon.

Search!

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23112

My turn to be off topic. Heres a new app that lets you access several web based email accounts (including gmail) as pop3:

net-mail/freepops

----------

## SuperJudge

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Sorry for intruding on this legal discussion, but is AVFS in portage too? I can't seem to find it. 
> 
> I don't mind building it manually, but it's so easy keeping it up-to-date 

 I found on the SF page that Fuse 1.4 is a separate project of AVFS, and if you go to the Fuse project page you can use their mirrors to get either Fues-1.3, or rename the link and wget Fuse-1.3. I got that to work.

----------

## feld

this is great... best use of GMAIL ever!

-Feld

----------

## insanidade

Hi all. 

After performing the whole installation process, I get the following message when trying to access my /mnt/gmail folder:

"No space left on device"

There is a lot of output in the terminal I have used to mount the fs.

I see the internet connection very active during my attempts to access /mnt/gmail... but nothing happens but the described above.

Any help?

Thanks in advance.

Otávio Augusto

----------

## geaaru

I have inserted ebuild for gmailfs version 0.4. I have only modified downloaded file name and add two postinstall operations. With version 0.3 doesn't work. but with 0.4 version I connect with gmail server but I have this error message when I try to read from mounted filesystem:

```

ERROR:gmailfs:Exception getting query:n=__c____d__ p=__a____fs____b__

ERROR:gmailfs:Exception getting query:n=__c____d__ p=__a____fs____b__

ERROR:gmailfs:Exception getting query:n=__c____d__ p=__a____fs____b__

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 1082, in getinodemsg

    if len(folder)!=1:

TypeError: len() of unsized object

ERROR:gmailfs:no slash in path:/

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 201, in _sendMessage

    if ga.sendMessage(gmsg):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 526, in sendMessage

    items = self._parsePage(req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 300, in _parsePage

    items = _parsePage(self._retrievePage(urlOrRequest))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 107, in _parsePage

    if itemsDict[D_VERSION] != js_version and not versionWarned:

KeyError: 'v'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 201, in _sendMessage

    if ga.sendMessage(gmsg):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 526, in sendMessage

    items = self._parsePage(req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 300, in _parsePage

    items = _parsePage(self._retrievePage(urlOrRequest))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 107, in _parsePage

    if itemsDict[D_VERSION] != js_version and not versionWarned:

KeyError: 'v'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 201, in _sendMessage

    if ga.sendMessage(gmsg):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 526, in sendMessage

    items = self._parsePage(req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 300, in _parsePage

    items = _parsePage(self._retrievePage(urlOrRequest))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 107, in _parsePage

    if itemsDict[D_VERSION] != js_version and not versionWarned:

KeyError: 'v'

ERROR:gmailfs:Send failed too many times

ls: /mnt/gmailfs: No space left on device

```

Are there problems with gmailfs version? What is the problem?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## insanidade

That is exactly the same error I get.

So, does anybody have any sugestion?

Regards

Otávio Augusto

----------

## teme00

I also have the same error message. Have not found any solution...

----------

## geaaru

With my gmail-0.4.ebuild I mounted gmailfs. You try  it...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63785

 :Smile: 

----------

## teme00

Have been reading howtos, but i can't figured it out how to install that gmail-0.4.ebuild? Could you give some advice?

----------

## geaaru

From this link 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=62039&action=view

download gmailfs-0.4.ebuild

then downlaod also ebuild of fuse-python

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63789

For installing gmailfs:

emerge fuse

cp gmailfs-0.4.ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/gmailfs

cp fuse-python-0.1-r1.ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/fuse-python

cp <patch fuse-python> /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/fuse-python/files

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/gmailfs && ebuild gmailfs-0.4.ebuild digest

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-fs/fuse-python && ebuild fuse-python-0.1-r1.ebuild digest

emerge fuse-python

emerge gmailfs

configure /etc/gmailfs.conf

mount -t gmailfs /usr/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmailfs

and then working.... good work. Bye.

----------

## teme00

Thanks for your advice! Actually i found that problem was that i don't have CVS version of libgmail. Anyway, now it works!

----------

## geaaru

I use libgmail on portage (version 0.0.8 )  and working the same one... I don't use cvs version.

However, now you can mount gmailfs, this it is important! :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *geaaru wrote:*   

> ebuild fuse-python-0.1-r1.ebuild digest

 

I'm having trouble with the above line.   I keep getting back:

```
!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'sys-fs/fuse-python-0.1-r1' not specified:

!!!                     none
```

I had a similar problem here, and double checked all the settings from that thread.   

```
ebuild gmailfs digest
```

 works perfectly.  as do other packages i've added in.  just not fuse-python

any ideas?

NQS

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *NotQuiteSane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with ...

 

Nevermind.  fixed.  got a "y" key that has to be pressed firmly.  portage didn't like 'fuse-pthon'

NQS

----------

## kermitthefrog917

not working anymore....

google updated something... my firefox extension died today as well... the update fixed it no problem... but i cant get gmailfs up and running... libgmail is the problem. wont let me log in. says i have a wrong username/password.

theres got to be an updated libgmail out there....

anyway... is there a better way to be routing this?  i think the libgmail has been around longer than the pop3 gmail access has..... anyway that pop3 could be used instead??? wouldnt that be more efficient?

----------

## Treiks

I use:

libgmail-0.0.8-r1

gmailfs-0.4

And from some days always got:

```

[root@wolf~]# mount -t gmailfs /usr/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmail

gmailfs.py:Gmailfs:mountpoint: '/mnt/gmail'

gmailfs.py:Gmailfs:unnamed mount options: ['rw']

gmailfs.py:Gmailfs:named mount options: {}

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 1117, in ?

    server = Gmailfs()

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 603, in __init__

    self.ga.login()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 298, in login

    raise GmailLoginFailure("Login failed. (Wrong username/password?)")

libgmail.GmailLoginFailure: 'Login failed. (Wrong username/password?)'

```

The password and username is OK so I assume google made chnges.

----------

## kermitthefrog917

I updated to libgmail-1.1 and it was able to log in, and post files, but it locks up pretty badly whenever i try and access those files.

anyone else had problems?

----------

## meulie

Hi all!

When I try to mount my gmail-folder, I get:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 29, in ?

    from constants import *

ImportError: No module named constants

```

What am I doing wrong...?

----------

## six6

I'm using Ubuntu but stumbled across here to see if it's working in Gentoo. Mounting the filesystem succeeds for me

```

# mount|grep google

/dev/fuse on /mnt/google type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev)
```

... but I can't access any files

```

# ls /mnt/ 

Empty account 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/gmailfs/gmailfs-newer.py", line 252, in __init__

    self.inode_msg = self.getinodeMsg(matchInode)

  File "/usr/share/gmailfs/gmailfs-newer.py", line 275, in getinodeMsg

    return thread._messages[len(thread._messages)-1]

IndexError: list index out of range

ls: /mnt/google: Input/output error
```

Anyone have a similar error? My account isn't "Empty"; it has emails in it.

@meulie

Your constants.py file has probably been renamed lgconstants.py (as mentioned earlier in the thread, ref:bug report). Just make a symbolic link called constants.py and it shouldn't complain.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Pythonhead wrote:*   

> I bet Google will start shutting down accounts quickly since using gmail as storage is against their policy.
> 
> Heres an ebuild I wrote for libgmail if you want to check your gmail for new mail, download it etc:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62100
> ...

 

Nevermind.  I didn't realize that this thread was from 2003.

----------

## meulie

 *six6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @meulie
> 
> Your constants.py file has probably been renamed lgconstants.py (as mentioned earlier in the thread, ref:bug report). Just make a symbolic link called constants.py and it shouldn't complain.

 

Thanks!   :Smile:   That got me a step further!   :Wink: 

----------

## geaaru

 *meulie wrote:*   

> Hi all!
> 
> When I try to mount my gmail-folder, I get:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

From: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63785

>	einfo "You actually need to use libgmail from CVS. So do this:"

>	einfo "cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/libgmail login"

>	einfo "cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/libgmail co libgmail"

>	einfo "then copy constants.py and libgmail.py to your"

>	einfo "/usr/lib/python-<ver>/site-packages directory"

	chmod a+x /sbin/mount.gmailfs

	ln -s /sbin/mount.gmailfs /sbin/mount.fuse

Have you download constants.py and libgmail.py from cvs?

----------

## Soef

 *geaaru wrote:*   

>  *meulie wrote:*   Hi all!
> 
> When I try to mount my gmail-folder, I get:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That should fix it, but make sure you do "emerge cvs" first to be able to use "cvs".

The latest CVS version of libgmail doesn't have constants.py but is called lgconstants.py. I managed to make it work by renaming the new file to the old descryption. I figured it wouldn't be any harm since the installed version is an "old" version...

----------

## geaaru

Sorry! But I don't followed more the development of this program because when I tried it I saw that it was more unstable. However, I will see new features more soon possible and eventually I correct ebuild. 

Bye

----------

## geaaru

I see that there is on cvs a new version of fuse-python and a new version of libgmail library. This week-end I try to make new ebuild and test if its are stables.

Libgmail v. 0.1.3.3 ( http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=113492 )

Fuse-python cvs: version 1.2 ( http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/fuse/python/#dirlist )

Thanks. Bye!

----------

## geaaru

Fist step:   :Smile: 

Now there is ebuild for libgmail-0.1.3.3

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110803

----------

## Poincare

Hi friends,

I am trying to get gmailfs to run properly and I get an error message when I run it.... See, when I am root I can mount it no problem. But, if I am just my wee old self, this is the error I get:

```

/usr/bin $ /sbin/mount.gmailfs  /usr/bin/gmailfs.py /media/gmailfs/

03/17/06 12:51:41 ERROR      Unable to find GMail account configuration

03/17/06 12:51:41 WARNING    Using default file system (Dangerous!)

03/17/06 12:51:41 WARNING    mount: warning, should mount with username=gmailuser option, using default

03/17/06 12:51:41 WARNING    mount: warning, should mount with password=gmailpass option, using default

03/17/06 12:51:41 WARNING    mount: warning, should mount with fsname=name option, using default

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 164, in ?

    main(mountpoint, namedOptions, useEncfs)

  File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 90, in main

    gmailfs.main(mountpoint, namedOptions)

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 1130, in main

    server = Gmailfs(mountpoint, **namedOptions)

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 602, in __init__

    self.ga.login()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 317, in login

    raise GmailLoginFailure("Login failed. (Wrong username/password?)")

libgmail.GmailLoginFailure: 'Login failed. (Wrong username/password?)'

03/17/06 12:51:42 ERROR      gmailfs child died, exiting...

 /usr/bin $

```

Again, everything works fine as ROOT but when I am just a normal user I can't mount a gmailfs.... I have ~/.gmailfs configured from the /etc/gmailfs.conf so I don't know why it's NOT READING ~/.gmailfs which has the proper username=xxx password=xxxx and fsname=xxxxx.  

Sorry, I'm a noob but I really want to get this working.  Help please.......

----------

## MorLipf

I get the same error when I try to mount it as root. How can I solve it?

----------

## lonegd

Does this still work? Followed the Gentoo GmailFS install at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_GmailFS but I cannot login. Appears to be a libgmail issue? Any ideas?

```

# mount -t gmailfs /usr/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmail -o username=myaccount@googlemail.com,password=mypassword,fsname=zOlRRa

Ignored option :rw

08/18/06 11:53:50 ERROR      Unable to find GMail account configuration

08/18/06 11:53:50 WARNING    Using default file system (Dangerous!)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 164, in ?

    main(mountpoint, namedOptions, useEncfs)

  File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 90, in main

    gmailfs.main(mountpoint, namedOptions)

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 1130, in main

    server = Gmailfs(mountpoint, **namedOptions)

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 602, in __init__

    self.ga.login()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 320, in login

    pageData = self._retrievePage(redirectURL)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/libgmail.py", line 333, in _retrievePage

    resp = urllib2.urlopen(req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 130, in urlopen

    return _opener.open(url, data)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 356, in open

    req = meth(req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 943, in do_request_

    raise URLError('no host given')

urllib2.URLError: <urlopen error no host given>

08/18/06 11:53:51 ERROR      gmailfs child died, exiting...

```

----------

## EmperorofUnivrse

I get (roughly) this error as well. Although, I just used the websites installation instructions for gmailfs since the ebuild didn't work for me. This is something I'd like to get working.

----------

## urcindalo

I just followed the guide in gentoo-wiki and this is the error I get (AMD64):

```
Ignored option :rw

11/11/06 19:01:45 ERROR      Unable to find GMail account configuration

11/11/06 19:01:45 WARNING    Using default file system (Dangerous!)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 164, in ?

    main(mountpoint, namedOptions, useEncfs)

  File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 90, in main

    gmailfs.main(mountpoint, namedOptions)

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 1130, in main

    server = Gmailfs(mountpoint, **namedOptions)

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 542, in __init__

    Fuse.__init__(self, mountpoint, **kw)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/fuse.py", line 603, in __init__

    self.parser = parserclass(*args, **kw)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/fuse.py", line 264, in __init__

    SubbedOptParse.__init__(self, *args, **kw)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/fuseparts/subbedopts.py", line 240, in __init__

    OptionParser.__init__(self, *args, **kw)

TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'username'

11/11/06 19:01:45 ERROR      gmailfs child died, exiting...
```

Anyone got this working? How?

I travel a lot and this would be really, really useful. What's more, it will show off the Gentoo power  :Wink: 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## lysergicacid

havnig followed the instructions on the wiki and on the authors site & reading these forum posts i get almost same error 

```
user@unimatrix0 ~ $ /sbin/mount.gmailfs /usr/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmail/

11/27/06 04:03:09 ERROR      Unable to find GMail account configuration

11/27/06 04:03:09 WARNING    Using default file system (Dangerous!)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 164, in ?

    main(mountpoint, namedOptions, useEncfs)

  File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 90, in main

    gmailfs.main(mountpoint, namedOptions)

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 1130, in main

    server = Gmailfs(mountpoint, **namedOptions)

  File "/usr/bin/gmailfs.py", line 542, in __init__

    Fuse.__init__(self, mountpoint, **kw)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/fuse.py", line 603, in __init__

    self.parser = parserclass(*args, **kw)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/fuse.py", line 264, in __init__

    SubbedOptParse.__init__(self, *args, **kw)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/fuseparts/subbedopts.py", line 240, in __init__

    OptionParser.__init__(self, *args, **kw)

TypeError: __init__() got multiple values for keyword argument 'usage'

11/27/06 04:03:10 ERROR      gmailfs child died, exiting...
```

this something broken in libgmail or something google have done possibly ? anyone got this working lately please ?

----------

## ram32

the same thing... WTF??  :Sad: 

----------

## dbnex

 *ram32 wrote:*   

> the same thing... WTF?? 

 

I have the same problem; mu solution:

- download gmailfs  http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmailfs-0.7.2.tar.gz

- untar 

- cd gmailfs-0.7.2

- cp gmailfs.py /usr/local/bin/

- cp mount.gmailfs /sbin/

- cp gmailfs.conf /etc/

- vim /etc/gmailfs.conf    # change your login and password

- mount -t gmailfs /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmailfs/ -o  username=loginname,password=yourpass,fsname=fsname

this work in my computer ..

thanks

----------

## dbnex

 *ram32 wrote:*   

> the same thing... WTF?? 

 

sorry.. I forget this command:

- export FUSE_PYTHON_COMPAT=0.1

thanks

----------

## lysergicacid

 *dbnex wrote:*   

>  *ram32 wrote:*   the same thing... WTF??  
> 
> I have the same problem; mu solution:
> 
> - download gmailfs  http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmailfs-0.7.2.tar.gz
> ...

 

tried that as it says on the howto / wiki and that guys sites instructions this solution does not work for me anyone else still got same problem ?

----------

## dbnex

whatis problem??

put your error here..

thanks

----------

## EmperorofUnivrse

Something is broken with the configuration parser in /usr/bin/gmailfs.py

If you look through and change the "default" variables in that python script it works fine. I wish this project were better maintained. I know somebody mentioned a fork... I might be able to spare some help if that is still going on.

----------

## leguaan

Anybody can help me?

I followed the howto and when mounting (same output for command line and fstab mounting) I get following:

mount command:

```
Vigor12 david # mount -t gmailfs /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmailfs -o username=myusername,password=mypassword,fsname=aazzeerrttyy 
```

output:

 *Quote:*   

> Ignored option :rw
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/sbin/mount.gmailfs", line 155, in ?
> ...

 

I'd like to have this working just out of curiosity  :Smile:  cool thing even if without much practical use for people who have ftp / sftp storage at their disposal...

----------

